# Who do you think has the best vibrato?



## Cadavuh (Apr 23, 2009)

The only guys that really stick out to me are the ones that make it insanely exaggerated. Like Jon Donias from Shadows Fall. His vibrato is intense!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2009)

Kirk Hammet


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 24, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Kirk Hammet


 



Loomis has some pretty tasty vibrato.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 24, 2009)

Frank Gambale.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2009)

"best" is a bit subjective but the guys who's vibrato I admire are:

John Skyes
Uli Jon Roth
Yngiwie Malmsteen
Michael Schenker (when he's on form) 
Chris Poland

Each has a distinct touch, but all have slightly different styles and ways of applying vibrato which really make the guitar sing without sounding like other people.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 24, 2009)

+ 1 on Jeff Loomis

Vai is always good, and Rustey Cooley actually has pretty good vibrato, albeit being a bit OTT it's still good.

I find that generally rock guitarists have better vibrato, because shredders are more focused on doing flashy stuff whereas rock solos are slower and involve a lot of vibrato.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 24, 2009)

BB King


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> + 1 on Jeff Loomis
> 
> Vai is always good, and Rustey Cooley actually has pretty good vibrato, albeit being a bit OTT it's still good.
> 
> I find that generally rock guitarists have better vibrato, because shredders are more focused on doing flashy stuff whereas rock solos are slower and involve a lot of vibrato.



I think a lot of so-called shredders are actually unable to do anything resembling good vibrato tbh amigo (Francesci Frarerri) whereas a lot of rock guitarists can do both 

Add to the above: 

Gary Moore
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 24, 2009)

Becker/Friedman.


----------



## Harry (Apr 24, 2009)

Joe Satriani
Steve Vai
Marty Friedman
Chris Poland
Uli Jon Roth
Mikael Akerfeldt
Fredrik &#197;kesson
Adrian Smith
Yngwie Malmsteen
Jeff Loomis
Dimebag
John Petrucci
Paul Gilbert


----------



## TonalArchitect (Apr 24, 2009)

Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Slamp (Apr 24, 2009)

David Gilmour


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777 (Apr 24, 2009)

Uli Jon Roth


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 24, 2009)

777_CHILLI_777 said:


> Uli Jon Roth





Freddie King goes on the list, along with both the Amott brothers, and Richie Blackmoore.


----------



## Luan (Apr 25, 2009)

JP


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 25, 2009)

Vai & Yng.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 25, 2009)

On top of the guys alreaddy mentioned, Steve Morse, George Lynch and Blues Saraceno.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 29, 2009)

David Gilmour
Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually can't stand UJRs vibrato, it's just not my cup of tea at all.

Steve Vai, Tony McAlpine and Marty Friedman all have top vibrato


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Brian May, Yngwie Malmsteen and Jeff Loomis are the three I aspire to. George Lynch's is pretty amazing too.

Vibrato as far as I'm concerned is the most important lead technique, hence why I've worked on mine more than the rest of it. I may not be able to do insanely fast arpeggios, but I can make every note count.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Brian May



hell yes!

Brian May's vibrato is actually sick


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Despite playing mostly metal, he is my biggest lead influence without question, everything about his playing is perfect


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 30, 2009)

Steve Morse and Jeff Beck's IMO.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 30, 2009)

If I had to pick just one I guess I would say Uli, but other favorites include:

Yngwie
G Moore
Sykes
M Schenker sober
Jason Becker/Jeff Loomis (they sound nearly identical IMO)

Me! 

Not to pretend like my playing is in the same league as those guys, but I really enjoy listening to my own playing when I'm playing slowly enough that it's clean.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 30, 2009)

Marty Friedman, Greg Howe and Tony Macalpine all have vibrato that is insane, yet all quite different from eachother.


----------



## klutvott (Apr 30, 2009)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

I've come to realise that I actually really don't like Petrucci's vibrato on Systematic Chaos. 

the vibrato on his Suspended Animation is spot on, but on Systematic Chaos it's just...


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 14, 2009)

Daniel Owen.

Oh wait 


I actually like Adrian Smith from Iron Maiden believe it or not, he has really nice vibrato both with the bar and without. Also a certain Mr Jake E Lee....


----------



## sevenstringj (May 15, 2009)

Malmsteen without a doubt. Heck, my mom once heard him and said, "You can tell just by the first note that he's a virtuoso." Mom knows best! LOL

Other than that, Tom Scholz. I have a feeling he influenced a lot of metal guitarists.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 15, 2009)

wait wait I've got the answer:.............


Michael Romeo


----------



## Crometeef (May 15, 2009)

mikael and akkeson from opeth are my 2 favorites. george lynch, dave weiner, marco sfogil. sorry i suck at spelling if any of those arn't spelled properly


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 15, 2009)

Peter Wichers has a killer vibrato for metal.


----------



## youheardme (May 5, 2010)

Björn Gelotte - In Flames


----------



## MrMcSick (May 5, 2010)

Trey Azagthoth - Morbid Angel


----------



## Santuzzo (May 5, 2010)

Andy Timmons
Satriani
Vai


----------



## AliceAxe (May 7, 2010)

I like Toni Iommi's fast vibrato


----------



## Colton165 (May 8, 2010)

Shawn Lane...


----------



## XxXPete (May 8, 2010)

Yngwie, Paul Gilbert, George Bellas


----------



## Yaris (May 8, 2010)

Brian May most of all, Marty Friedman, and I like Jeff Waters' vibrato sometimes.


----------



## hutchman (May 8, 2010)

For me it is 3 guys who equal the top spot.

John Petrucci 
Dimebag
Steve Vai

Oh and of course SHANE E LEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke318 (May 17, 2010)

Zakk, Dimebag, Chuck schuldiner


----------



## Leviathus (May 20, 2010)

steve vai easily has the best


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

Tosin Abasi is pretty good.
Marty Friedman, Yngwie, Satch, Vai, Wylde, Kiko Loureiro, and Shawn Lane.

Oh...Tymon and Paul from Cynic.


How could I forget Ron Jarzombek.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 20, 2010)

Vai


----------



## Alberto7 (May 20, 2010)

Steve Vai has such a touch for his vibrato... He just knows how to fit it into ANY groove of ANY song he's playing...

Jeff Loomis' approach to vibrato is awesome too. He says he imagines the vibrato of a singer and tries to imitate it (Take LaBrie's vibrato for example, a singer that I actually really like).

I really like John Petrucci's, but mainly in his solo album, Suspended Animation... It just sounds so right every time.


EDIT: Here's what Loomis' approach sounds like, explained by himself. He also explained it at a clinic of his I attended, and it's a godly way of doing it!

YouTube - Nevermore: Jeff Loomis Licks & Tricks and Shred

Start watching from 8:54 - 8:55 for the actual explanation of his vibrato... Or just watch the whole video


----------



## Bungle (May 20, 2010)

Michael and Christopher Amott!


----------



## Semi-pro (May 21, 2010)

My favorite ever is Greg Howethehelldoeshedothat!?

It sounds like a vibrato, but on some vids it sometimes looks like he's sliding the notes up and down quickly. Anyway, there's my vote


----------



## AustinW90 (May 22, 2010)

Zakk Wylde. Whenever he slams that wha-wha down and shakes pick harmonics or something high up the neck like he wants to break the string.

Dimebag Darrel. Whenever he would yank the whammy bar back up a whole octave on a harmonic, shake it like he wanted to break it, and then slammed down on the whammy pedal.

Marty Friedman and Jeff Loomis, whenever they start doing rapid little 1/4 step bends like they're playing some kind of ancient middle eastern instrument.

Kerry King, whenever he .... oh wait, not Kerry King.

I can never get enough of Petrucci's smooth bends either.


----------



## Warchest1 (May 26, 2010)

Jeff Loomis and Marty Friedman. Their vibrato is perfect in all ways.


----------



## Enselmis (May 27, 2010)

Jason Becker! 

Marco Sfogli has some great vibrato as well IMO.

OH, and Martin Goulding. His vibrato is sort of weird but I love it.


----------



## Cygnus (Jun 19, 2010)

Mikael Akerfeldt. I love that slow, wide, soulful vibrato...


----------



## wlfers (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmm surprised I found this thread so late... 

I think andy larocque.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 19, 2010)

I actually think jeff loomis has the best and tastiest vibrato ever


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jun 19, 2010)

Didnt read the thread, but I'm going to say Mikael Akerfeldt.


----------



## conortheshreder (Jun 22, 2010)

I love Stephan forte's vibrato and his skill with the whammy bar is to die for but that is a different story, yngwie of course,vai, friedman,cooley's as well although at times can be a bit too wide and many more

However I don't agree with people saying loomis has the best vibrato, to me its nothing special at all, but thats just me and realistically its down to opinion


----------



## Razzy (Jun 22, 2010)

klutvott said:


> Zakk Wylde



Freaking FINALLY! I was reading this thread, just thinking, "Damn?!? How has nobody mentioned Zakk Wylde?!?"


----------



## infernalservice (Oct 20, 2010)

I would say Lynch has the best of that California 80's style smooth vibrato. Zakk Wylde has the best exaggerated one. For my money though I think Jerry Cantrell actuall has a really understated and great vibrato. Sort of like Eric Clapton on steroids in terms of how vocal it is.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 20, 2010)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> BB King





ShadyDavey said:


> Jimi Hendrix





Slamp said:


> David Gilmour



:Agreed: Personally, I think good vibrato has to be savored...like making a single note modulate off into infinity


----------



## Static (Oct 21, 2010)

Imo, i dont think anyone comes close to Paul Gilbert, Ghuthrie Govan, Shawn Lane and Marty Friedman ..all of their vibratos have this distinct charecter,thats atleast easy for me to tell apart.Its pretty easy to point out Rustys vibratos but thats just because he overdoes it like WAY too much, that i wouldnt even call it vibratos anymore, just "rape the string".Loomis has a beautiful way of doing vibratos as well, the picking the note, wait a second and then start the bending....but my favorite still remains the mighty Paul Gilbert.I dont think anyone has more control over his vibratos than he does.


----------



## Adari (Oct 22, 2010)

For me, Brian May.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 22, 2010)

Yngwies wide vibrato does it for me off a fast run and Steve Vai with his slow circular vibrato


----------



## Abiogenesis (Oct 22, 2010)

Loomis and Malmsteen have immediately recognizable vibratos, I LOVE their vibratos...


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a hard time telling Loomis and Jason Becker apart, they both sound fantastic but it's striking how similar Jeff's tone is to Jason.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 23, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> If I had to pick just one I guess I would say Uli, but other favorites include:
> 
> Yngwie
> G Moore
> ...





All of the above for certain. I actually like Shawn Lane's vibrato with the bar when he took the time to do it, but given how many guitarists I listen to per week I still hear a lot of notes without the golden touch of the older-school players.


----------



## Self Bias (Oct 23, 2010)

Hate to say this, but I would have to agree on Yngwie. I hate small guages, but if you could vibrato like that on normal strings you might lose a callous or two. Extremely loose and fluid- effortless sounding. 
BB has the g string thing pretty well perfected.
Hendrix managed to bend the perfect amount and at the same time sound like he didn't give a shit.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 23, 2010)

Yng's vibrato is pretty much my ideal as it exemplifies the very best in his playing - controlled, fiery on demand, subtle when required, and the man can do it with the bar, horizontal (classical) or vertical (blues/rock) and I've even seen him do that slide bass player-style vibrato that Greg Howe popularised. 

Now, why the hell did I sell my Malmsteen strat again?  

Around 0:32 is the slide move, but the brilliant finger vibrato is very much in evidence throughout. Haven't seen him use the bar a lot recently although I recall a couple of moments from the mid 80's I'll try to dig out.....


----------



## Self Bias (Oct 23, 2010)

That's crazy. You wouldn't even know he wasn't bending without the video.


----------



## ozzcows (Oct 23, 2010)

Greg howe has some of the most ridiculous vibrato out there.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 23, 2010)

Self Bias said:


> That's crazy. You wouldn't even know he wasn't bending without the video.



Gary Moore used to do that a lot too on his Charvels. I've seen a vid of either The Loner or Still Got The Blues where he played damn near the whole song with the bar and it still sounded perfect. I wish I had that kind of control on my Floyds!


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 23, 2010)

my buddy and now band mate hector c. in his old band 5393


----------



## phantasm (Nov 2, 2010)

Andy LaRoque
Chris Poland
Yngwie

These are my favorite.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 7, 2010)

My two I can think of are:
Chris Storey (All Shall Perish)
Rusty Cooley


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 7, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Yng's vibrato is pretty much my ideal as it exemplifies the very best in his playing - controlled, fiery on demand, subtle when required, and the man can do it with the bar, horizontal (classical) or vertical (blues/rock) and I've even seen him do that slide bass player-style vibrato that Greg Howe popularised.
> 
> Now, why the hell did I sell my Malmsteen strat again?
> 
> Around 0:32 is the slide move, but the brilliant finger vibrato is very much in evidence throughout. Haven't seen him use the bar a lot recently although I recall a couple of moments from the mid 80's I'll try to dig out.....



Wow, that was pretty good, I didn't know yngwie could do anything on electric but wank (on classicals I liked him but his 'metal' is tiring at best).


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 8, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> Wow, that was pretty good, I didn't know yngwie could do anything on electric but wank (on classicals I liked him but his 'metal' is tiring at best).



Yngwie is a monstrous player, he's just fallen victim to his own cliches. He's capable of so much more than he ever bothers producing or playing....


----------



## EcoliUVA (Nov 8, 2010)

Some really good players mentioned already, but one of my favorites that hasn't been:

Andy LaRocque.

Example: Starting at about 7:20...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 8, 2010)

Mentioned twice on this page already but yeah, I do agree


----------



## teqnick (Nov 8, 2010)

Peter Wichers 
Amott brothers
Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 8, 2010)

Gilmour and Clapton...beautiful soulful vibrato! 

Steve Vai also. I love his vibrato.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Nov 8, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Mentioned twice on this page already but yeah, I do agree


 
Crap, you're right...I fail at CTRL+F.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 8, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Steve Vai also. I love his vibrato.



I wonder if there's anything on guitar that he can't do.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 8, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I wonder if there's anything on guitar that he can't do.



I would like to say chicken pick the fark out of it, but then I realize he probably can just doesn't.


----------



## amfahim (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't know who has the 'best' becuz that's so subjective, but here is just a list of the 'awesomes', IMO:

Al Pitrelli
Steve Vai
Yngwie Malmsteen (I am not at all a fan, but his vibratos are powerful and chilling)
Marty Friedman
Gilmour...

ok this list will get too long lol


----------



## kyo126 (Nov 20, 2010)

Zakk Wylde


and

fred durst


----------

